# Do you decarboxilate your cannabis before smoking?



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 9, 2013)

The process of decarboxylating, is more or less based on the conversion of THCA to THC.

Fresh cut cannabis has little THC, it converts as it dries and cures. This is why bud keeps getting better even after it's dry, during the curing process.

The idea is heating your bud or hash product before smoking it. The process is being able to change the structure with heat. But in turn
not destroying any or little of the cannabinoids in the deal.

I have a few ideas, I'll present, I was wondering what a few others thought though before I present them.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 9, 2013)

i wouldn't over think this.. but here i go with my input..
decarbed weed would turn to dust because lack of moisture. crystals may knock off and stuff, you need to have the correct bud moisture when planning to smoke so it doesn't incinerate it. I could see decarbing before vaping but why not just run your vape on a decarbing temp and then crank it up to where u like it? maybe once the bud decarbs the forced air would make the crystals fly outta the volcano? know what i'm saying? i wouldn't decarb my weed first, if i wanted to smoke purely, id get a gel pad for the volcano and go through the BHO process.


----------



## guy incognito (Apr 18, 2013)

I think decarboxilation is important before consuming cannabis to make the THC active and bioavailable.

It is not important before smoking or vaping it because the smoking/vaping process decarboxilates it.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's my video on how to decarb...

[video=youtube;Ey18I4WioLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey18I4WioLM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 19, 2013)

I usually always microwave my bud before I smoke it. I find it increases the potency, and it seems to smoke better for me.

I've tried cooking it, from outside heat sources, like a toaster oven set on low etc. But while that did seem to increase the potency a bit, it made the cannabis very harsh when smoked. Microwaving if you know how to do it works very well.


----------



## oldgold49er (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Vince, sounds neat!!! I have never tried this and think I will....as soon as I score some weed(in about 15min I hope) does curing in the microwave create a stink in the place? Could not hear the video for some reason. 20 sec. long enough? Partner is not cool with smell so I have to be careful here. learning a lot on this forum even though I have been an outdoor grower for 25+ years. oldgoldout


----------



## Justin B (Oct 19, 2016)

I was wondering this to as im decarbin for Magic butter gummy tincture. But I fell like this is not gonna help there month or two in and burped up. So i just leave be.


----------



## Justin B (Oct 19, 2016)

did 14 day dry had small yield i don't like wet nugs popping when smoke


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 19, 2016)

guy incognito said:


> I think decarboxilation is important before consuming cannabis to make the THC active and bioavailable.
> 
> It is not important before smoking or vaping it because the smoking/vaping process decarboxilates it.


Exactly what I was gonna say that's how it's heated inside a joint, bowl, blunt, pipe, vape whatever they all heat and decarb for u and idk how microwaving could increase potency if anything it would destroy trichomes in the process weakening potency. If you have a heat source it decarbs for you.


----------

